# Simorge DC Master



## setto (19 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Simoreg DC Master 6RA7018 und DriveMonitor. Nach erfolgreich abgeschlossener geführten Inbetriebnahme ist es mir leider nicht möglich, die Drehzahl meiner Gleichstrommaschine über den Prozentwert und den EIN-Button unten links bei DriveMonitor zu steuern! Verbunden bin ich über einen Schnttstellenumsetzer von USB nach seriell und gehe damit auf die USS Schnittstelle auf der PMU. Wie muss ich vorgehen bzw. welche Parameter müssen eingestellt werden?
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich ein Neuling auf dem Gebiet bin und sehr wenig Erfahrung mit Umrichter besitze. 

Bin für jede Anregung dankbar...


----------



## wincc (21 Februar 2009)

soweit ich das weis geht das auch nicht ....zumindest hab ichs auch noch nicht hinbekommen ...


für was brauchst du das?


----------



## setto (21 Februar 2009)

Ich arbeite derzeit an einem Motorenprüfstand, mit dem ich drehzahlvariable Lastkennlinien aufnehmen muss. An meiner Pendelgleichstrommaschine mit Wägezelle ist starr ein Servomotor verbunden, der die Arbeitsmaschine simuliert. Die Gleichstrommaschine (Simoreg) wollte ich erstmal über DriveMonior drehzahlgeregelt oder noch besser momentengeregelt steuern, später über die eingebaute CBP2-Karte mit der SPS. Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren!?? Mit dem Servomotor, der über einen Masterdrive angesteuert wird, klappt das mit dem Drehzahlsollwert auch wunderbar! Vielleicht noch irgendein Tipp?


----------



## wincc (22 Februar 2009)

weil man da die bedienhoheit auf drivemonitor übertragen muss

bei simovert VC gehts auch nicht ...beim simovert MC gehts ... ist mir so aufgefallen...

wenn dann benötigst du den drehmomentgeregelten betrieb und den kannst du über diese funktion eh nicht ausführen


zum start des simoreg musst du klemme 34-37-38 brücken  selbst wenn du ihn über profibus ansteuerst

achtung ... falls du noch keine profibusparametrierung hast legt er sofort los wenn er nen drehzahlsollwert hat


----------



## setto (24 Februar 2009)

dann werd ich mich gleich auf die kommunikation über profibus konzentrieren. weißt du mit welchen parametern ich den drehmomentgeregelten betrieb realisieren kann?


----------



## wincc (24 Februar 2009)

stellt sich die frage ob den motor durchgehn kann 

dh ist der motor immer fest mit dem anderen verbunden ? oder was pasiert wenn die verbindung abreißt

würde dir raten einen festen drehzahlwert vorzugeben über Parameter P644 

rampe  P303 und P304 auf 0 dein drehmoment  begrenzt du mit P605 


umschalten musst du sonst nichts
*
Profibus

P 648 > P 3001  zb Steuerwort   

P 644 > P 3002  zb Drehzahlsollwert

P 605 > P 3003  zb Drehmomentsollwert*


die Istwerte über profibus kannst du im U734 eingeben


zb Drehzahl / Strom / Drehmoment / Spannung usw


----------



## setto (26 Februar 2009)

das verschalten der binektoren hat wunderbar geklappt, nur leider nimmt der meinen sollwert nich an. er fährt immer gleich mit 120% seiner nenndrehzahl !??


----------



## wincc (27 Februar 2009)

drehzahl oder drehmomentgeregelt?

mit oder ohne last?


----------



## setto (27 Februar 2009)

als erstes wollte ich ihn drehzahlgeregelt steuern, später momentengeregelt. ich habe zwar einen servomotor starr an meiner (pendel-) gleichstrommaschine gekuppelt, steuer den servomotor allerdings noch nicht mit an. also erstmal ohne last!


----------



## setto (2 März 2009)

das problem mit dem sollwert hab ich gelöst, war ein problem meinerseits! aber vielleicht kannst du mir ja noch ´n tipp geben wie man variable lastkennlinien, z.b. eine pumpe mit dem simoreg simulieren kann!??


----------



## wincc (8 März 2009)

also mit dem simoreg gehts nicht so einfach

wenn dann nur wenn der drehmommentsollwert über s7 kommt


datenbaustein anlegen (variablen können auch als kennlinie auf visu angezeigt werden)

kennlinie eingeben

interpolieren

normieren und an simoreg übergeben


wo hackts genau?


----------



## setto (12 März 2009)

den drehmomentensollwert stell ich über s7 ein. ich hatte die idee das sich der drehmomentensollwert, abhängig von der istdrehzahl meiner antriebsmaschine, automatisch einstellt (z.b. nach einer quadratischen funktion). oder gibt´s da einfachere möglichkeiten? und was genau meinst du mit "variablen können auch als kennlinie auf *visu (?) *angezeigt werden" ?


----------

